# Disney help--drop off and pick up



## douga (Jan 25, 2007)

I would like to drive my wife and granddaughter to disney and drop them off and pick them up later. Don't know how to do this or if it is possible. any help would be appreciated on how to do this if possible.
thanks
doug


----------



## EAM (Jan 25, 2007)

*Which Disney location?*

Are you referring to Walt Disney World in Florida, or Disneyland in California, or Disneyland Paris, or...


----------



## Carl D (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, it's possible. I'm not sure if you can drop at the parks without paying since you have to go through the toll.
I would pay the $9, and drive them to the theme park. Your parking fee will cover you for the day, so there wouldn't be a second charge on the pick-up.

An alternative to avoid  parking charges would be to drop them off at Downtown Disney, Blizzard Beach, or a resort and let them take a bus. They would probably have to take 2 buses from the BB or DTD. You could drop them at a resort since you are not parking, but you would have to tell the guard you are visiting. They will give you a time limited parking pass. It would only be 1 bus from the resorts, but may include a wait and several stops.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 25, 2007)

EAM said:


> Are you referring to Walt Disney World in Florida, or Disneyland in California, or Disneyland Paris, or...


I assumed Florida, since it's in the Florida forum.


----------



## EAM (Jan 25, 2007)

*Silly me!*

 I had not noticed that it was in the Florida forum  

And I agree with Carl D's answer.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I've dropped kids off many times (I have an only child, letting her take friends on vacation was a way of life -- it ensured that I actually had a vacation too!).  They don't make you pay the parking toll.  You simply tell the parking attendant that you're doing a drop off (same thing for pickup, assuming the gates are actually still manned at the time of the pickup).  The attendant will politely give you directions for the drop-off/pick-up zone.  

Could someone take advantage of this situation?  Probably.  I doubt they have a camera following your car.  But, Disney is smart enough to eat the cost for the few bad people who would do something like that vs. ticking off someone like me who owns stock, visits WDW multiple times a year, stays onsite at least 50% of the time, etc.   That's what being a customer-service oriented organization is all about -- you live with the possibility of taking a small loss vs. alienating a loyal customer.


----------



## mattman27 (Jan 25, 2007)

I may have inadvertantly tried to pay with parking with a debit card and it may have inadvertantly not worked because they don't take credit or debit cards. So they usually inadvertantly let me in and say bring cash next time and let me park for free.

oops


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, hopefully you've only inadvertanly done that once (otherwise, I'll have to put you in that bad category I referred to above!  ).  And, there you go -- another example of good customer service.  That's what makes Disney Disney!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 25, 2007)

And this teaches your kid, what?  Good, ethical living?  Its not worth the few dollars you save in the end...

I'm guessing that you were just kidding...

Fern



mattman27 said:


> I may have inadvertantly tried to pay with parking with a debit card and it may have inadvertantly not worked because they don't take credit or debit cards. So they usually inadvertantly let me in and say bring cash next time and let me park for free.
> 
> oops


----------



## mattman27 (Jan 26, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------

